
Show HN: Starminder – periodic reminders about your starred GitHub projects - nkantar
https://starminder.xyz
======
nkantar
OP here, happy to answer any questions.

The project lives here:
[https://github.com/nkantar/Starminder](https://github.com/nkantar/Starminder)

